# Bubbling brew



## Bella Star

Here is a photo of my kefir brewing :biggrin

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Guest

Nice! How long has it bee at room temp in this pic?

Christy


----------



## Bella Star

One day out on the counter with lots of unwashed grains , as I had made pancakes earlier that morning


----------



## Linda Carney

I was wondering last night when my kefir looked just like that, what in the world did I do wrong?!? I strained it into the sink and washed the grains. A few days earlier, the culture had been thick and creamy, I tasted it and thought it was nice, refreshing....but couldn't bear to use something that looked spoiled!

Such is inexperience! Thank you for your post, it helps me know that yes I am doing something right!

Linda Carney
Cedar Leaf Nubians
member ADGA
Coldspring, Texas
281 659-2428


----------



## Bella Star

Linda, When you go to use the kefir , just stir it up and then strain out what you are using when it separates like above. It's good


----------



## Guest

I'm with you Linda... only that photo freaked me out! I am totally new to kefir. I just got my grains last week (thanks Trisha!) and I'm afraid I would have dumped that batch down the drain. I have only begun to experiment with kefir. I've been making smoothies with kefir, raw goat milk, sugar and frozen fruit for breakfast every morning. Yummy! Honestly, I don't think I'd be brave enough to try kefir that looked like that. Mine looks like thick milk. Like I said this is sooo new to me. 

Where did you get that cool lid for your jar?

Sara


----------



## LMonty

I tried kefir once a few years ago. But each time it brewed, it was really bitter and what I thought was almost moldy tasting. I really like yogurt, but this wasnt anything like the pleasant clean acidity of yogurt, even homemede. I figured it was something I didnt like. I did like the commercial kefir that was on the store shelves for awhile years back, which is why i tried to make my own. But even flavored and sweetened, this stuff was unpleasant.

Everyone here is so enthusiastic about it, I'm beginning to wonder if I was doing it wrong or could I have had bad grains? It took about 3 days to thicken the milk, not one like I'm reading in the directions here. Should I try it again?


----------



## Guest

Laura I do think you should try it again. I think your grains were very weak. You can work with grains that are stalled out or weak but it takes some determination  I think you would like the cold brew method, it is better than homemade yogurt (IMO)

Christy


----------



## Ashley

LMonty said:


> I tried kefir once a few years ago. But each time it brewed, it was really bitter and what I thought was almost moldy tasting. I really like yogurt, but this wasnt anything like the pleasant clean acidity of yogurt, even homemede. I figured it was something I didnt like. I did like the commercial kefir that was on the store shelves for awhile years back, which is why i tried to make my own. But even flavored and sweetened, this stuff was unpleasant.
> 
> Everyone here is so enthusiastic about it, I'm beginning to wonder if I was doing it wrong or could I have had bad grains? It took about 3 days to thicken the milk, not one like I'm reading in the directions here. Should I try it again?


 Hey, I have kefir, and I think I have a grain the broke off of my gigantic one.


----------



## Bella Star

The lid thats on my jar ,I ordered, as it's a seed sprouter lid , I got 3 lids to a set as the lids have differant size of holes in the top . My lids are like these here below thats shone in the picture, I paid $5.95 for 3 lid's
 [url]http://www.sproutpeople.com/devices/tube/tube.html [/url] . It shows them to be out of the lid's but you can check around and find others,even try a seed catalogue or herb store that has seeds for sprouting .

Try the kefir again and IF it's too sour dont let it set as long, use it sooner or put it in the fridge.
For smoothies, I add some (heaping Tablespoon ) of frozen juice , some kefir ,a ripe banana(if I have it) and some frozen fruit slices or a apple .. I really use whatever I have on hand. I also use local grown honey (from my local feed store) ( good for allergies) for sweetening and some cinnamon (good for blood sugar) .... Blend away and drink !!! If it's not to your liking ... tweak it out ,till you get the right taste


----------



## LMonty

Thanks! Sounds like I should try it again  Can't wait till I get a goat in milk. I really miss cheesemaking and all the other goodies.


----------



## Bella Star

I leave the lid on at all times and strain the kefir thru it but after straining, I rinse the lid off, sometimes run a spatula around the inside top of the jar then just add fresh milk and replace the the strainer lid and place the jar back in the fridge.


----------

